# Mein Nachname: Villegas



## FloVi

Hallo,

mein Vater war Spanier, starb jedoch als ich noch sehr jung war. Mein Nachname lautet Villegas y van der Wals, der meines Vater war Villegas Pelaez.

Jetzt habe ich zweieinhalb bis drei Fragen, die mir vielleicht ein(e) Spanier(in) beantworten kann, da ich selbst kein Wort spanisch spreche:

1. Warum habe ich nur den ersten Teil des Vaternamens bekommen und warum ist bei mir das "und / y" mit drin, bei ihm jedoch nicht?

2. Wie wird Villegas richtig ausgesprochen? Ich habe bereits mehrere Varianten gehört und gehe momentan davon aus, dass er sich so ähnlich wie "Wijegas" spricht, würde aber gern sicher gehen. Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob der Name sich ins Deutsche übersetzen lässt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Aurin

Ich bin zwar keine Spanierin, habe aber selbst eine Tochter, die in Spanien geboren wurde.
Die Kinder bekmmen immer den ersten Nachnemen des Vaters und den ersten der Mutter. Im Familienbuch werden die beiden Namen durch y verbunden. Später gibt aber niemand seine Nachnamen mit y an, meistens sogar nur den ersten Nachnamen.
Auf der Geburtsurkunde deines Vaters steht bestimmt auch: Villegas y Pelaez.
Die Aussprache ist in etwa richtig. Man kann aber auch vor dem j ein ganz schwaches "l" hören. Wie bei Mallorca. Zur Bedeutung kann ich dir nichts sagen. Vielleicht hat es was mit villa (Stadt) und llegar (ankommen) zu tun. 
Hast du in Deutschland dieselben Nachnamen wie auf der spanischen Geburtsurkunde? (Meine Tochter hat nämlich auf der deutschen einen anderen als auf der spanischen Geburtsurkunde.)


----------



## Aurin

Der Name soll aus den Bergen Santillana (Santander) kommen.
Hier kannst du das Familienwappen sehen.


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno, espero que hables español, sino indícamelo y te intento contar en alemán.
Voy a intentar completar un poquito lo ya explicado correctamente, en su mayoría, por Aurin.
En España, como se ha dicho, los niños toman como apellidos, el primero del padre y el primero personal de la madre (apunto lo del personal, porque es lo que dice la ley, ya que antiguamente la esposa podía, aún puede, anteponer el primero del esposo al suyo propio de nacimiento). Sin embargo, recientemente la ley contempla que se pueda alterar este orden e invertirlo si se quiere. Es decir, con un ejemplo. 
- Nombre del Padre: José Sánchez Mazas
- Nombre de la Madre : María Rodríguez Antolín
En consecuencia, el nombre del niño sería: Francisco Sánchez Rodríguez. 
La "y" entre los apellidos se puede poner o no. Reglamentariamente no hay nada al respecto (al menos no lo recuerdo así, y consultado la ley no lo aclara) Así pues, se puede o no se puede poner, a conveniencia. Se suele usar la "y" a veces cuando comporta algún problema los apellidos, es decir, cuando son compuestos o cuando pueden llevar a confusión. Así, un ejemplo:
- Nombre del Padre: José Sánchez Mazas
- Nombre de la Madre : María Rodríguez-Fernández Antolín (Rodríguez-Fernández sería el primer apellido de los personales de la madre)
Entonces el niño se llamaría: Francisco Sánchez (y) Rodríguez-Fernández, donde la "y" puede estar o no.
A veces también se ven casos como José de Pablo y Ángel. Este es un ejemplo claro de confusión, ya que los dos apellidos pueden ser también nombres (sería como si en alemán alguien tuviera de apellido Markus, es decir que se llamara Herr Franz Markus), entonces para evitar confusión, se antepone el "de" al primer apellido y si se quiere se añade la "y" en medio de los apellidos. 
Si me te he liado más aún, o no me explicado bien dímelo que lo aclaro.

En cuanto a lo de Villegas. Bueno, empezar diciendo que tienes un apellido ilustre, ya que hay un famoso escritor español (personalmente le considero uno de los más grandes) con el que compartes apellido. Se llama Francisco de Quevedo y Villegas (mira, aquí tienes un ejemplo de lo que he explicado antes...aunque Quevedo no es posible que sea nombre, antiguamente se solía poner siempre el "de", para indicar el linaje del que provenías)
A parte del enlace de Aurin, te indico otros dos que amplían un poquito la procedencia de tu apellido paterno. Son este (muy amplio y con muchas explicaciones) y este otro para el escudo de armas. 

En cuanto a la pronunciación. Si lo quieres pronunciar bien, habría que hacerlo algo así "Vil.legas", aunque a veces, la mayoría de ellas, se pronuncia así  "viyegas".

Espero que esto te sirva.

Un saludo
Berenguer

P.S.: Aurin, lo de villa+llegar es un buen intento, pero más bien sería un derivado puro de "villa", como lo serían otros apellidos como "villar", "villega", etc..En cualquier caso, muy bueno el juego con las palabras.


----------



## Aurin

Berenguer: ahora te esoera un buen ejercicio de traducción pues Flovi dice: "da ich selbst kein Wort spanisch spreche".


----------



## Berenguer

Aurin said:


> Berenguer: ahora te esoera un buen ejercicio de traducción pues Flovi dice: "da ich selbst kein Wort spanisch spreche".



 leider ich las es nicht!!!!!! . (Aurin, danke für die Warnung)

Bitte entschuldigen mich, Flovi. Ich werde einen kompletten Auszug darüber schreiben, aber es wird lange dauern (nicht zu viel)


----------



## ANTÍA

Añadir que Villegas también es un apellido que hay en Galicia. Y se pronuncia, para mi, marcando la "ll".

En cada zona de España será de una forma.
Saludos


----------



## FloVi

Vielen Dank, Ihr habt schon sehr geholfen. Santander kommt mir übrigens bekannt vor, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wurde mein Vater dort sogar geboren, aber da muss ich mal die Unterlagen rauskramen.

Danke für Euch beiden für die Links, meine Tochter fände es ziemlich cool, wenn wir ein Wappen hätten 

Berenguer, lass Dir ruhig Zeit auf ein paar Tage oder auch Wochen kommt es wirklich nicht an.

Gruß aus Berlin.


----------

